# Simple scales



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Made these basic scales for my Dankung today. Simple cutouts with no finger shaping and glued leather wraps for my forefinger and thumb. Surprisingly, it shoots very well for me







Should I dark stain the wood to match the leather or just leave it be as a contrast ? Thanks.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks very good to me and a fun project too. I think I would go for an overall color match because you still will have the polished steel for contrast.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your comment smitty. The wife also suggested color matching, but I suspect that is more to do with her hair than my pocket slingshot







I was just practicing cutting out basic shapes and making no attempt to merge the scales to the steel but surprisingly this shape worked very well for me as it has a good palm fill. Thanks.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

It came out looking really good.

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks great! I can see how it would be a big improvement in shooting.
It looks great as is but color matched would be cool too.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Stained it is then


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks a good grip!


----------

